# What do you get when you mix plumbing, electrical and wood?



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

You get to make this great dust catcher adapter:









When I built this drill press table I had to included a "dust box" under the top. I soon came to realize however (like many here) that the drill press does not make dust but wood chips. Because the slits in the table top were too small the chips just stay on the table.

After researching many designs and plans here and on the net, I decided to use what I had. My vacuum hose is a 1 1/2"(?) and will not plug into 1.5" PVC BUT does mate over a 1.5" drain pipe (here extension). I was going to use the t-track buy wanted more versatility, so I opted for the rockerler clamp (I was only using one as a TS stop).










Because it is height adjustable, I can aim it at various pieces that I need to drill.









I did drill the holes all the way through the side and added one to the top of the mounting block to I can mount it in various ways and locations, such as for my sander









Well thanks for all the inspirations and now I can keep on making sawdust / wood chips; the clean way


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I usually get wet socks, slightly electrocuted, and saw dust in my undies when I mix all 3 together. It appears you fared much better than I usually do. Nice little dust collection mods ya got goin on there Jim! It really irks me when I get chips stuck under my work piece at the drill press.


----------



## FarrellMackennon (Nov 25, 2013)

Plumbing, electrics and wood mixed together could be a dangerous combination but you have obviously bypassed the danger and come up with an inventive and creative method of cleaning up! Well done - I am impressed by your level of skill to produce something that will make the job cleaner and safer. I also like the way the item is designed so it can be moved around from place to place to wherever it's needed at the time. Generally my sawdust and wood chips pile up and pile up until I am forced to clean them up myself.


----------

